# Cherub temperature - to surf or not??



## dariksta (Jan 15, 2020)

With 2 new valves on the boiler my Cherub is now holding pressure like never before - thanks forum for the help!!

I have always noticed that when pulling 2 consecutive shots, the 2nd shot tend to flow considerably slower. I accurately weigh and dose my coffee and try to tamp consistently. I assume this is a temperature issue? Or not? Do anyone temperature surf their Cherub? I guess I could do that and see if it changes the flow, but wonder if anyone else have this issue?

Cheers


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Time 200ml water out the group twice. See if theres any difference?

May rule out everything on the user side. Or may not.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Could be retention on your grinder giving a mix of fresh & old grounds on your first shot.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Any updates?


----------

